# Ideal Aftermarket Wheel Offset



## vwpat (Apr 17, 2014)

First post here, looking for some info for ideal fitments for offset on aftermarket wheels. I am looking to fill the rear wheel wells in more but still have room for suspension travel. I am running coilovers and can adjust height as necessary. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Height of the car has absolutely nothing to do with fitment. The width will determine the best offset for a particular wheel.


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

this is a much more complicated issue than most people initially realize.
you must measure to determine the backspacing required for your application.
once you know your backspacing, and have an idea how wide a tire you want to run, you can calculate offset.
if you're serious then i encourage you to do more research and try to get it right the first time.
a quick google search on this topic will get you on the right track.
there are quite a few videos on you tube which will help you. 
good luck!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's fairly easy as the offset is well established for our cars. The absolute max width wheel without a minitub is a 10" wheel. 9 to 9 1/2" is easier to do. With aftermarket wheels with the correct 120mm lug spacing there are few options compared to other cars. Anything over a 50mm offset (a 10" wide wheel would be better with more) and fender cutting or rolling is necessary. My car for instance has 9" wide rear wheels with a 56mm offset. With that a mild fender roll and minor "hammer adjustment" of the inner fender gives clearance even with the car squatting to the bump stops or hard cornering


----------



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/18-tire-wheel-springs-upgrade-ride-height-pics-before-after-64553/#post484233

This is a good site that you can play with different offsets Tire Tech Information :: Wheel Size / Tire Calculator and Custom Offsets - Wheel-size.com


----------

